# The Poljot Project



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi All,

I would like to share with you the short story of my Poljot and ask for your help.

*Introduction:*

I bought a Poljot Traveller 24 hour from an Internet dealer (not Roy). I think the dealer is a serious one, but the problem, once again, is the service. After some time, the main spring was broken. I sent the watch back and it was repaired under warranty. After this (and my feeling is that the watch was badly managed) the hands started to run in a strange way: the seconds hand move, but the minute one doesn't. Back again to the dealer and back again repaired. Several weeks after, the watch is stopped. And the warranty is over.

*Conclusions*

1-I will never buy a watch in the Internet (except from Roy).

2-I will not spend more money in a watch under the right price. Bargains are not bargains at all.

3-I will try to dismantle and reassemble the watch by myself as a perssonal experience.

*Please, help me*

1-I have removed the crown stem, just for testing, by pressing the crown release, but I don't know how to put it back.

2-I would like to buy a true 24 hour watch (not a Poljot). I am not in a hurry, but any comments will be welcome.

Thanks for reading

Jose


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Jose,

not sure I can help about putting the crown/stem back in - Roy's your best bet for any help in this regard.

As for 24 hour watches I've only ever owned two and I've sold both now. I liked them both even though they were at opposite ends of the spectrum price wise. One was the white dialled Dolphin that Roy sells for Â£45 and the other was a Glycine Airman 8 (10 times the price) - both were absolutely fine in terms of quality and function. The only trouble I had initially was telling the time with them







- it takes a while to get used to reading the dial. Strictly speaking the Airman 8 isn't a true 24 hour watch as the main hour hand goes round the dial twice - I'd like another I must admit but can't afford it at the moment







.

If you want another 24hour watch then there are loads of reasonably priced ones on Roys site to choose from - he wouldn't stock them if they were rubbish or unreliable and if the watch does go wrong he'll bend over backwards to repair it - go for it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I imagine to put the stem/crown back in you need to push the release button again then pust the stem in while holding the button down, works with Seikos anyway









As for 24hr watches, I think John (JoT) might suggest a few









Sorry to hear youve had a bad experience with your watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think we've all learnt this lesson at one time or another, you can get a bargain but I have no doubt it's completley down to luck and not judgement.

For peace of mind find a trusted supplier with excellent after sales service. You've already forund the best IMHO in Roy.

As for the stem replacement I think the just push back in and click in place.

Did you pull the crown out to the hand set position before removing it? If not you won't get it back in without setting the lever to the hand set position.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

pg tips said:


> ...
> 
> As for the stem replacement I think the just push back in and click in place.
> 
> ...


Depends on the movement - some allow removal with crown in wind position ok

and others time set position

though is there a golden rule that time set position is the best one?


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Bib,

There should be a set lever release on your poljot movement. Depress it and slot your stem in. That should get your adjustment of time working again. If it doesn't, it is most probably the setting mechanisms that has been altered or has some problems.

Well, if it is sent back to the factory, i think the watch should return in a pleasing condition. Unless of course, the dealer sent it to his own repairer who handled it poorly. Have experienced this before with some repairers, which is why it is good to stick to one you find comfortable with.

Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, the stem is in its place again. Thanks.

And Adrian, you are rigth, I think the dealer send the watch to his own watchmaker. So, the warranty is not a manufacturer warranty.

Anyway, I hope to have some time this weekend for running my first watch dismounting (and hopfuly reconstruction). I'll let you know the results.

Have a nice weekend.


----------

